# حسب سعة خزان الحريق تقريبياً 0000000000000000000 التفاصيل بالداخل



## وليم شكسبير (12 يناير 2015)

*حساب سعة خزان الحريق تقريبياً 0000000000000000000 التفاصيل بالداخل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا وليس اخراً اشكر الله عز وجل ان سخر لنا هذا المنتدى الراقي لكي ننهل منه علماً مفيداً نكتسب منه خيراً نبيلاً وعلماً مفيدا و صلاحاً لأمتنا نفخر به ان شاءالله على مدار الزمن 


اخواني الكرام مشاركتي بسيطه في بحر علمكم امل من الله ان تنال استحسانكم ( منوهاً ) بأني اذا اصبت فهو من الله و أن اخطأت فهو من نفسي و الشيطان 


بختصار طريقة حساب تانك الحريق 

إن اقل حجم مسموحة به هو : 60 متر مكعب طبقا للكود الامريكي لأنظمة الحريق و الاطفاء NFPA


المعادلة التاليه التي وضعها احد الاخوة الكرام في المنتدى ( حفظاً لحقه ) هي لتحديد حجم الماء داخل التانك 

Vwater = 3.75 * Qt*Th/1000

حيث Th هي تثمل زمن درجة الخطورة 
1/الخطورة العادية مابين (30-60) دقيقة 
2/الخطورة ا لمتوسطة (60-90) دقيقة 
3/الخطورة العالية (90-120) دقيقة 

و Qt هي تمثل اجمالي معدلات التدفق للمضخة = Qs+Qfhc+Qfh

و لحساب حجم التانك من خلال العلاقة التالية :

Vtank= (L*W)*Htant
مع ملاحظة أن :
L*w ( تمثل الطول في العرض ) وفقاً للمتاح ( حسب اختيارك و طبقاً لمعطيات المتاح لديك في المشروع ) 

و ارتفاع الخزان Htank = Hspace+Hwater

بعض المصممين يأخذون قيمة 
Hspace= 0.5 cm
و ايضا قيمة 
Hwater=3 m

و بتالي يكون ارتفاع الخزان هو : Htotal =3.5m : 

اريد ان اوضح 

بأن حجم التانك لا يساوي حجم الماء داخل التانك 

والسبب 

ان هناك ارتفاع و قدره كما ذكرة انفاً وهو : Hspace= 0.5 cm

وذلك لإتاحة فرصة لتركيب العومات و انابيب التغذية و صمام التدفق الخاص بتعبية الخزان بالمياه 


تقبلوا مني سمو التقدير والاحترام 

ولا اطلب منكم سوى دعوه طيبه لي و لوالدي و لأهلي في ظهر الغيب 


خاطرة 
شكرا لمن علمني حرفاً ​


----------



## nofal (12 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وهى 0.5 m وليس 0.5 cm


----------



## اقليدس العرب (12 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.farid (12 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليم شكسبير (12 يناير 2015)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وهى 0.5 m وليس 0.5 cm


جزاك الله خير 

فعلا هي 0.5m

شكرًا للتنويه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
مساهمات مشكورة 
ببساطة شديدة : يحتسب المخزون من الماء على عدة عوامل :
العامل الأول عطاء مضخة مكافحة الحريق بالجالون / دقيقة ( جا /د) gpm أو باللتر /ثانية ( لت /ثا ) lps
العامل الثاني : بعد المبني عن اجهزة الدفاع المدني 
العامل الثالث : أهمية المبني 
العامل الرابع : وجود مصادر للمياه مجاورة للمبني مثل نهر أو بئر أو بحر أو بحيرة 
و يتم حساب حجم الخزان على اساس كم دقيقة تكفي لوصول افراد و معدات الدفاع المدني التي تشمل خزانات مياه متحركة وخزانات فوم مركز و خراطيم ومضخة محمولة و سلالم انقاذ و خلافه 
فإذا كانت محطة الدفاع المدني تبعد زمنيا نصف ساعة نضرب عطاء المضخة بالجالون /دقيقة في 30 ثم نضيف 10-20% تحسبا لعوائق الطريق و جاهزية الافراد و معداتهم 
و اذا كانت المدة اللازمة لوصول رجال الدفاع المدني ساعة زمن ضربنا عطاء المضخة في 60 مع اضافة الـ 10 % 
على سبيل المثال لو أن عطاء المضخة تم تقديره بـ 500 جا/د ، و زمن وصول قوات الدفاع المدني 45 دقيقة فإن أقل مخزون مياه تكون كميته 24750 جالون أو 94 متر مكعب 
و يراعي أن تكون صرة المضخة في منسوب يجعلها دائما جاهزة أي ممتلئة بالماء و محور صرتها يكون عند أدني منسوب يعلو ارضية الخزان بـ20 سم حتي يمكن الاستفادة بمحتوي الخزان من الماء دون سحب المخلفات التي قد تعيق تدفق الماء الي المضخة و أن يزود خط السحب بمصفاة مانعة لهذه الشوائب
يزود الخزان بفتحة تهوية و فائض بشكل رقبة الأوزة في نهايتها شبكة تمنع الشوائب و الحشرات من التسلل الي الخزان 
يزود الخزان بفتحتي ملئ : واحدة تتصل بمصدر ثابت و ليكن خط البلدية و وصلة امداد حر مثل الاستعانة بخزانات ملئ محمولة متحركة 
يمكن دمج خزان مياه مكافحة الحريق مع خزان المياه المخصصة للاستخدام الآدمي بشرط أن يكون نقطة سحب الماء اللازم للاستخدام الآدمي تكون في منسوب لا يمس المخزون المخصص للاطفاء 
و في هذا ميزتان هامتان : 
عدم ركود الماء المخصص للاطفاء و بالتالي عدم تكون طحالب تتراكم على فتحة السحب الخاصة بضخات الحريق نتيجة التجدد الدائم للماء في الخزان 
ان يكون الحجم المخصص للاستخدام الآدمي رصيدا اضافيا للماء المستخدم في عملية الإطفاء 
و يتم تحديد مخزون الاستخدام الآدمي على أحد أساسين :
معدل استخدام يومي للفرد يقدر بـ 250 لتر / اليوم ( 75 جالون /يوم/للفرد ) إذا كان مبني سكني أو 60 لتر/ يوم للفرد إن كان مبني إداري أو تعليمي 
الأساس الثاني : هو على حسب عدد غرف النوم المستخدمة 
الأساس الثالث : حسب عدد الأجهزة الصحية و المطابخ المستخدمة بالمبني 
و يوضع في الاعتبار ان يكفي مخزون الماء استخدام ثلاثة أيام على الأقل أو حسب دورة تغذية المباني بالماء المقررة من الجهات المختصة 
ارجو ات تضاف هذه المشاركة لموضوعي الأصل : تصميم شبكة الاطفاء باستخدام الرشاشات تلقائية العمل خطوة خطوة


----------



## Mushtaq Ali (14 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم : خزان ماء حريق اسطواني ارتفاعه 8.96m وقطره 13m كم سعته اوحجمه بالجالون الامريكي افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أغسطس 2015)

العلاقة التاليةتعطيك حجم الخزان بالمتر المكعب إذا كانت معلوماتك بالمتر (H)(3.14xDXD/4) (1') 
اضرب الناتج في 1000ثم اقسم على 3.8 تحصل على سعة الخزان بالجالون


----------



## صالح روحي (17 أغسطس 2015)

313094 جالون


----------

